# Dvd Players That Upconvert 1080i



## KJRotford (Apr 16, 2004)

Are there any dvd players that upconvert to 1080i using the component output of the player, instead of or as well as the DVI output?


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Haven't seen any out there yet. Toshiba is suppose to have a true HDTV receiver/recorder out buy now. But it still needs the HDMI cable. Most players out there right now only do the up conversion and back of 480p. The new Toshiba is said to be around $ 1000 to $ 1400.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Lg has one . I am using it right now . It upconverts with all ouputs from component to dvi and it has a digital tuner in it too. So you can use it for your hd /digital ota channels as well as dvds. The picture looks excellent to me. I got mine from Best Buy. I am sure you can still get one on their website. I got mine for 399.00 about a year ago.

www.bestbuy.com


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Not sure which LG Mike is using, but I bought a LG that upconverted (via component) for older titles, but any of the newer ones have macrovision (copy protection flag) and it would only convert to 480p.

I recently bought a Momitsu V880-DX. You can download firmware for it, and they are backwards compatible. The older firmware will upconvert to 1080i via component. I just bought a used one on e-bay, and it works like a champ!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Lg hd receiver4/dvd player Model: LST-3510A . In Component video out the following formats are allowed 1080i/720p/480p/480i/native/variable1 /variable 2/variable3. You can set the ouput to what ever you want on those above formats. They also allow RGB out and DVI-HDTV out. These all allow the same thing as component except 480i.

On the Video out or s-video out all formats are converted to 480i ONLY.

You can still get one at BEST Buy under the electronics sections /dvd players.

www.bestbuy.com


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

So, how do the upconversions on these players compare to the scalers built into the HDTVs?


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

It seems that now Toshiba is delaying there HD DTV player/recorder do to copywrite issues.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks, Mike. I bought and returned the LG HD-Conversion DVD Player (LDA511). I liked the player and it had a great picture, but the macrovision wasn't ignored. Looks like the older version (3510A) ignores the flag for component.

Hold onto it!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Your Welcome. I hope you like the picture as much as I do.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

The LG 7832 is a nice upconverting player over component. Try eBay.


----------



## Sitedrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

I just bough the Toshiba SD4980 for $88 at PC Richards

great unit with progressive scan, upconvert 720P and 1080I


Site


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Check teh dvd players forum over at avsforum.com

There is a sticky thread that lists all 5 or 6 or so upconverting players that will upconvert over component....its a shrinking list as well since several are not made anymore...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Links?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

What is the benefit of an upscaling DVD player? All HDTV's have built in scalers that will upconvert a 480p input to the Native resolution. I know the quality of scalers varies, which brings me back to my original question. Do the upconverters on these high end players do a better job than the built in HDTV scalers?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

How about my XBox 360? I know it pushes through progressive scan, but does anyone know if it upconverts through my 1080i connection that my games are capable of?

I doubt it, but I haven't seen anything written anywhere either for or against the capability.


----------

